# I'm pissed at Gold's gym



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

My contract with Gold's gym expired ALONG time ago but on a month to month basis with them. I pay for my bf and my membership. For this month, they charged me $15 dollars more per person. I went from paying $40/mo to $70/mo!!!! I had no notice. I called corporate to dispute the charges. They said it was plastered all over the gym. I told them it's been awhile since I went to the gym. And then he tried to call me out saying that he sees that I've gone there 5 times in December. I told him, if you plastered it the times that I was there I think I would have noticed. When I spoke to the ppl at the gym, they said I probably wasnt there when they had the signs. (Don't be accusing me of lying!) 

And then, we kinda got into it. I told him I've been a member for YEARS and you just raise it by 15 bucks with no notice! He said that the company can really do that! And then he used the analogy about how Sprint would raise their rates too! Let me tell you...he shot his own self in the foot!!!! I told them NO THEY DO NOT! Even when my contract was up they left my rates ALONE. Even when they had new rates, they left mine alone and charged NEW customers more. And his response was, "well every business works differently." SHUT UP! You're the one that brought Sprint up, you dummy! He used another analogy about a clothing store, but it was so lame, it's not worth mentioning. 

I told him this is so rude of Gold's gym. I've been a member for YEARS and you would change my rates without even mailing me a letter! I told him they were disrespecting me when I have paid on time every single month. The least they could do was to MAIL ME A LETTER PERSONALLY! You gonna jack up my rates to $15, you better cough up some stamp money to mail me a letter! I said I've been paying on time with no problems ever, and you treat me like I'm not even important enough to write a letter! And all he could say was, there was nothing he can do. And they wont even take those charges off or anything. I was pissed. They say that that was what I signed into when I joined gold's gym...that they can raise rates when they want to. But what does that mean to ME when my contract is up? 

After I got off the phone with him, I went to my bank to dispute the charges. And tomorrow, I'm going to write a cancellation letter to Gold's gym, and stop further payments from them. I think this is so wrong of them. What stops them from charging me any crazy rate they want? 

What do you guys think?
Sorry so long...I've been complaining alot this week.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

What do you use at the gym? I am allowed to use a treadmill for small periods of time, It cost $89.00 to purchse one. If what you are paying is more than a bow flex (on monthly payments)or whatever you use, buy it and use it when you want. I love being able to walk and not have to get showered, dressed, make-up, hair to go sweat, take a shower, get dressed, make-up, hair. Just a suggestion. A lot of the new equipment stores away under bed or in the closet, it's great! There are excercise videos too!

They should honor their contract. If they don't people will buy their own equipment and the gyms won't be around for very long.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Sherylmint--You totally read my mind, girl! Why pay $70/mo when I can buy my own equipment? Why pay so much when I don't even go as often as I should? What a waste of money. My friend is nicely toned and she does the body pump (free weight) class. I can do that MYSELF FOR FREE!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 27 2005, 08:41 PM
> *Sherylmint--You totally read my mind, girl!  Why pay $70/mo when I can buy my own equipment?  Why pay so much when I don't even go as often as I should?  What a waste of money.  My friend is nicely toned and she does the body pump (free weight) class.  I can do that MYSELF FOR FREE!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32015*


[/QUOTE]

I must say that our local Y without fail every year raised rates...always mailed us ahead of time to let us know and it always took effect on your renew date.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Jan 27 2005, 08:44 PM
> *I must say that our local Y without fail every year raised rates...always mailed us ahead of time to let us know and it always took effect on your renew date.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32016*


[/QUOTE]

At least they felt you were important enough to MAIL YOU A LETTER. LOL. People are just sucking to an exceptional level for me these past couple of days. But, had I gotten a letter from them, I would have dealt with it ASAP versus having to go to my bank and deal with it this way.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well i'm pissed at golds gym too now!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Man! That really stinks! Whether the CAN do it or not, id does sound like awful bad business to me! ugh!
I say buy your own, or just be fat like me!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I did that "pour money down the gym drain" thing too. Then I bought a treadmill that has 10 different programs on it that gives me a total aerobic workout and it's weight-bearing, too! I just love it. I can get on it anytime I want, shower (or not







) and keep on what I'm doing at home. (I work at home) I can even use handweights while I'm at the lower speeds.

I found a wonderful yoga instructor on cable at 6 am so I get up at 5:30, warm up a bit with upper body or lower body excercise, then 25 minutes of yoga with Lilias.

Later in the day I jump on the treadmill for a challenging 30 minute workout on the "Mountain" routine and I hope to drop 12 pounds by my 61st birthday in March.
I realized I just couldn't eat much less and still be healthy because I already have osteoporosis so I concluded that getting my butt moving more was the key.

P--- on Gold's Gym. That guy did the company a huge disservice because now we're all angry with them!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I would love to get one of the Elliptical machines, but I don't have room in my apartment. Oh, well may someday.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jan 28 2005, 11:24 AM
> *I would love to get one of the Elliptical machines, but I don't have room in my apartment.  Oh, well may someday.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32079*


[/QUOTE]









I LOVE those! They had one of those at the gym where I used to go!!! It was awesome!!! It really worked out your legs and butt BIG time!!! I don't have room for one either, or I would have one in a heartbeat!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I found one on the internet that wasn't that big and it was only $299. I live on the 3rd floor of my apartment building (no elevator) so probably wouldn't be a good idea even if I did have the room. Plus my dad would kill me if I made him help move it up 3 flights of stairs.

Last night I went over to the office of my apartment complex and noticed that there is a bunch of exercise equipment in the basement. I think they are putting in a gym! I forgot to ask them about it.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Gold's gym wanted to charge me $179 enrollment fee plus $78 a month. I said...NO WAY what are you smoking?

I hate them anyway. Shop around for other gyms. Finding a gym is like buying a car. Whatever they offer you, just walk away and they'll call you back with a better deal.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I sent them a cancellation letter, certified. I had to cancel mine and my bf. I said that I'm assuming it's O.K to send out one letter to close down 2 accounts since I'm paying for both. I said "Just like you, I'm trying to save a stamp..." PUAHAHAHA I'm







. I also closed my bank account.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 28 2005, 04:22 PM
> *I sent them a cancellation letter, certified.  I had to cancel mine and my bf.  I said that I'm assuming it's O.K to send out one letter to close down 2 accounts since I'm paying for both.  I said "Just like you, I'm trying to save a stamp..."  PUAHAHAHA  I'm
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Im so sorry! Gyms are so annoying! WHen I graduate I am definitely gonna buy one of those eliptical machines! THey are expensive but worth every penny I think! Gym memberships add up and those things are like $2,000 but if you think about it, atleast that is all I use at the gym so IM gonna buy one myself! I joined LAdies workout express in August and pay them $29 a month! I am dissapointed bc I havent gone in so long bc it didnt work the first month so I gave up! I think it was because I wasnt eating right, but still I was really discouraged that I wasnt losing weight ot noticing a difference at all! I think if I do cardio and that maybe it will work but still I cant wait to get an eliptical!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

We have a new "Curves" that just opened in our town. Lots of people/women I know are going. I just don't know if I want to fork over the money! But they say it is fun. I may wait and see how quickly they show results...ha ha...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jan 29 2005, 10:10 PM
> *We have a new "Curves" that just opened in our town. Lots of people/women I know are going. I just don't know if I want to fork over the money! But they say it is fun. I may wait and see how quickly they show results...ha ha...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32320*


[/QUOTE]
I go to Curves and it is wonderful. It is just $29 a month..... And the rate is guaranteed to be "my" rate for as long as I am a member.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

I've had memberships in Bally's, the YMCA, and Curves. Was loyal about paying the bill, but not about attending.







Then I got smart and bought a treadmill with lots of programs. I found it's great for drying pantyhose and bras. I guess I'm just not motivated


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carol Ann_@Jan 30 2005, 08:02 PM
> *I've had memberships in Bally's, the YMCA, and Curves. Was loyal about paying the bill, but not about attending.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I can relate. I figured if I had an "exercise room" then I'd surely exercise. I have a motorized treadmill, HealthRider, recumbant bike, weights, weight bench, TV, VCR, radio, and a wall of mirrors. The only time I've been up there in the last two years is to blow up an Aero bed and get it ready when I had tons of company at Thanksgiving.









Out of everything I've tried, though, Curves is the best because it is a quick 30 minutes and I'm outa there.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I bought the firm program to do at home. I like it but I don't like that the work outs are all 1 hr. I think I would do it more if there were shorter workouts. I ordered Core Secrets and am waiting for it to come. The version I bought has a mixture of shorted (25-30min) workouts and some longer (45-60min) workouts.

If I had the money and the room I would set up a workout area with the equiptment and a TV. I think if I had something that was quiet that I could do in front of the TV I would use it (something like a treadmill or elliptical).


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jan 31 2005, 09:43 AM
> *I bought the firm program to do at home.  I like it but I don't like that the work outs are all 1 hr.  I think I would do it more if there were shorter workouts.  I ordered Core Secrets and am waiting for it to come.  The version I bought has a mixture of shorted (25-30min) workouts and some longer (45-60min) workouts.
> 
> If I had the money and the room I would set up a workout area with the equiptment and a TV.  I think if I had something that was quiet that I could do in front of the TV I would use it (something like a treadmill or elliptical).
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32478*


[/QUOTE]


I bought the Firm to and was not pleased with the one hour workouts. I would do better with something quiet at home too, so that I could watch my TV shows at the same time...but until then, I am gonna try Curves out. Hopefully it will work. Lots of my girlfriends and other female aquaintences are going, so at least we can all support each other.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Jan 31 2005, 11:41 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bought the Firm to and was not pleased with the one hour workouts. I would do better with something quiet at home too, so that I could watch my TV shows at the same time...but until then, I am gonna try Curves out. Hopefully it will work. Lots of my girlfriends and other female aquaintences are going, so at least we can all support each other.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32519
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think you'll like Curves. From my experience it is just more fun to exercise with other people, etc. And their system combines cardio and strength training all in one. I have all the equipment, etc. at home and it doesn't make any difference. I would rather be a couch potato and sit while watching TV... cannot make myself get on any of my machines.... But I do get myself to Curves.... 
Good luck!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jan 31 2005, 09:53 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I think you'll like Curves. From my experience it is just more fun to exercise with other people, etc. And their system combines cardio and strength training all in one. I have all the equipment, etc. at home and it doesn't make any difference. I would rather be a couch potato and sit while watching TV... cannot make myself get on any of my machines.... But I do get myself to Curves.... 
Good luck!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32525
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am buying an eliptical!! I am SO exciting, I do ladies workout express (exactly like curves) and do not like it, I am gonna go there for toning bc I pay and I like the equipment, but I need more cardio for my age (I am still only 20), I feel like I got scammed into the 30 minute workout, but its a great concept, good workout, and I think if I add cardio to it everything will be okay. But anyways, I was debatin between the precor and the vision fitness elliptical, both pricey, but decided that although the precor has the best rep, I would have to spend $4000 to get the features that the vision one has for $2000 So I am getting it tomorrow and I cant wait! My plan is to wake up every morning and do a quick 30 minutes then hop in the shower, I will feel guilty if I dont spending this kind of money!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I have been going to Curves for a week and I love it! The cardio in-between the weights is great to me. The time passes very quickly. There are people working at all cardio levels when I go...walking all the way to running....I like it because you work at your own level.

I am jealous about your elliptical though...







! I would love to have one to use on the days that I cannot get to curves because of my kids...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Feb 5 2005, 11:21 AM
> *I have been going to Curves for a week and I love it! The cardio in-between the weights is great to me. The time passes very quickly. There are people working at all cardio levels when I go...walking all the way to running....I like it because you work at your own level.
> 
> I am jealous about your elliptical though...
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Glad you're enjoying Curves.... They've got a great program there, I think. I love it there, too.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm loving having the fitness center at my apartment complex. I've worked out there almost every day so far. Yesterday I did 30 minutes on the elliptical and 30 minutes on the treadmill.


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Well, I've never been to Gold's Gym, but _obviously_ they suck! I, myself, do Bikram yoga, and let me tell you, I have never in my life sweated as much as I do there! It's a great workout.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

My bf just ordered the weider crossbar. I hope it's good.

As far as Gold's gym, I think I'm going to file a complaint on them with BBB.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

This is an old thread, but I thought I would bump it up. The Gold's gym in our city has been changed to "The Spectrum"!!!! I signed up for 3 months since it is more convenient than the university one my husband goes to while I am on rotations. Its great!! Lots of new equipment (such as ellipticals and treadmills with attached TVs) and very private showers so I can go straight to work from there. I often see Curves gyms where ever we live and I always wondered exactly how they work. Is it always 30 minutes only and is that enough for you guys? I feel like I always need at least an hour







.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Join the club of the money grubbers! I live in a rented townhome complex. I did not renew my lease with the agreement I would pay 50 more a month. Last month the complex was purchased by a new company and now I pay 400 MORE a month or sign a new lease. Guess who is moving in March?


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I went to Curves for 2 years. I just recently stopped going. I think I got burned out. BUt I loved how it was only 30 mins. and I liked how they always had some contest or game going for prizes. Or at least at ours. I think when my kids started school was my down fall because i had one at home until Aug. and I would go on hubby's lunch break so it gave me a break from the kids to be a grown up. 

I also liked the fact when I dislocated my knee (at home) they gave me a medical stop and I didn't have to pay the three months i was in therapy. So that was nice and when I cancelled they just put me as inactive so when I decide to go back I don't have to pay any enrollment fee or anything.

I have 8 min. abs that I like it is fast and good if you do it everyday. I also have the Tae Bow tapes and One core secrets dvd I need to send my friend some blank dvd's so she can just burn hers for me lol.

I have a free gym i can go to at my husband work but there is never anyone there and I hate to work out alone. I end up watching tv lol...so anyone want to come go to the free gym with me. They have pretty good equipment....basic all in one weight machine, stair climber, eliptical, free weights, yoga ball, threadmill and bike oh and some kickboxing thing with the dvd's. There ar some ladies that use it at 5:30 but thats just to early for me I need someonthing around the 7:00 at night time lol


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I love Curves. It is a good place for people like me who hate to exercise... it isn't for a fitness fanatic or anyone who doesn't need motivation to work out. I like that I don't have to think what to do at each visit ... just go in and start on a machine and go around twice and I'm done. I figure it is better than nothing for sure .... A person could certainly go around the circuit three times if they were so inclined but most of us are anxious to get out of there and get home... I just got back from there tonight, actually. I try to go 5 nights... 3 nights on the regular circuit and two doing a light workout on the circuit and focus on the "rest stations" and work out more aerobically.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I liked the no thinking part of it also. and I loved how I didn't have to reset each machine. and they were "easy" enough you culd visit while working out.

I enjoyed the two years but just felt "bored" I am sure I will go back maybe in 8 months to a year. Just needed a breather.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> it isn't for a fitness fanatic or anyone who doesn't need motivation to work out[/B]


Hehehe...I am a fitness fanatic?? I do need motivation to work out but a climbing number on the scale and a tighter fitting jeans normally do the trick







. I normally eat like a pig, so I need to work out. Looking good at the graduation is my current goal







.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=157700
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you don't think I was referring to you when I said "fitness fanatic". I was speaking in generalities in response to HollyHobbie.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=157723
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I don't at all. I think in some way I really am a fitness fanatic though (my own opinion), that is why I thought your comment was kind of funny







.


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

> What do you guys think?
> Sorry so long...I've been complaining alot this week.[/B]


I hate to disagree with you, but that is what contracts are for! Anytime you are month-to-month with *anything* they can raise your rates with little warning (think: leases on housing). I do agree with you in some aspects, it was wrong of them to not give you better warning of the increase though - and I do agree you should dispute the charges with your bank.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Not a very gold gym is it? I don't see why they can't just admit it! I don't like them.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

My brother had a horrible experience with Gold's as well. He had to move to go to school and they talked him into "freezing" his account. He did, and when he got back he resumed attending and resumed his payments. Anyway, after four months his contract was up and he wanted to try another gym. At first they said his contract was up, so everything was cool. The week after that, he got a bill for the current month as well as for the "frozen" months he was living four states away!! We disputed that (for months) and he doesn't have to pay it, but I agree, Gold's is an awful place.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

When I worked, I went to Curves 3 days a week during my lunch hour. It worked well for me and we had showers at the office in case I needed to use them when I got back. Now that I am retired, I go to 24 Hr. Fitness. I love it and they also have a circuit called Express Workout or something like that which is a 30 minute total body workout. I just started, 2 weeks ago, working with a personal trainer, and I must say, she is really kicking my butt - making me feel every one of my 48 years!!!. Last week, there were 2 days when it literally hurt like the dickens to walk and my husband had to help me up and down in my chair. I have an elliptical machine but hardly ever use it since I started working with her. Not only for all the great equipment, but I also like 24 Hr. for all the classes - they have yoga, pilates, spin, kick boxing and all kinds of classes I can take at no additional charge.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> When I worked, I went to Curves 3 days a week during my lunch hour. It worked well for me and we had showers at the office in case I needed to use them when I got back. Now that I am retired, I go to 24 Hr. Fitness. I love it and they also have a circuit called Express Workout or something like that which is a 30 minute total body workout. I just started, 2 weeks ago, working with a personal trainer, and I must say, she is really kicking my butt - making me feel every one of my 48 years!!!. Last week, there were 2 days when it literally hurt like the dickens to walk and my husband had to help me up and down in my chair. I have an elliptical machine but hardly ever use it since I started working with her. Not only for all the great equipment, but I also like 24 Hr. for all the classes - they have yoga, pilates, spin, kick boxing and all kinds of classes I can take at no additional charge.[/B]


I love 24 Hr fitness gym!!! I used a guest pass for 10 days or something like that and it was great. I am just using The Spectrum (aka Gold's gym) for now but next year hubby and I really plan to shop around for the best deal at the most convenient gym. I find that the location of the gym really determines whether you will end up going or not. Plus metabolism really slows down as I go up in age so doing something physical is a must!!


----------

